# Rescued Turtle With Three Legs And Missing Foot



## niteowl (May 25, 2014)

Hi, I found a box turtle from my subdivision street a couple of days ago. I was going to put her back to the stream she most likely came from (the turtle was headed away from it, and it is about 1/3 of a mile away). But when I picked her up I saw she is completely missing a back leg and is missing the foot on the other hind leg. The leg with the missing foot is kind of skinny too. She seems to use it some but mostly uses her front legs. All the places are healed. She isn't timid at all, doesn't box up, even when I've picked her up she stretches her head out to look around and "swims" in the air. 

I'm almost wondering if she was a pet that was released. It she releasable? Or would it be better to keep her since she is missing the leg and the foot? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2014)

Hi niteowl, and welcome to the Forum! Are box turtles native to where you live? You need to know first of all if it is legal for you to keep a native turtle. At any rate, because of the injuries, I wouldn't release the turtle. If it's not legal for you to keep it, I would try to find a turtle rehabber and give the turtle to them. If its ok for you to keep it, then how lucky you are. Box turtles make great pets. They are very personable. I think this little turtle needs a great big drink, and a nice juicy worm.


----------



## niteowl (May 25, 2014)

Thank you for your response. The eastern box turtle is native here and that is what it looks like it is. They are legal to keep where I am. I've got her in a nice place right now. She has a big 3x2 bin filled with coco coir bedding, a shallow water pan (re-purposed hanging bird feeder, just right in depth and size, she loves soaking in it!), hidding log, and food dish. I've been feeding her freeze dried worms and grasshoppers, along with some fruits and veggies suggested Going to dig for some worms for her soon. I live in a warm area, so for now I'm keeping her bin on our deck, it isn't too hot or cool there.


----------



## Saleama (May 25, 2014)

niteowl said:


> Thank you for your response. The eastern box turtle is native here and that is what it looks like it is. They are legal to keep where I am. I've got her in a nice place right now. She has a big 3x2 bin filled with coco coir bedding, a shallow water pan (re-purposed hanging bird feeder, just right in depth and size, she loves soaking in it!), hidding log, and food dish. I've been feeding her freeze dried worms and grasshoppers, along with some fruits and veggies suggested Going to dig for some worms for her soon. I live in a warm area, so for now I'm keeping her bin on our deck, it isn't too hot or cool there.


Lucky turtle. The one thing I can see that you are doing wrong from your posts is that you are not including pictures!


----------



## bouaboua (May 25, 2014)

Yep!!

Luck the turtle. Looks like you know what you doing. It can not be better for you to found her and gave her a good home. You got to share some photo of this lucky girl.


----------



## bouaboua (May 25, 2014)

Saleama said:


> Lucky turtle. The one thing I can see that you are doing wrong from your posts is that you are not including pictures!


Yeah........This is very serious violation.....LOL.


----------



## niteowl (May 26, 2014)

Alrighty, as requested, here are some pics  I've decided to name her Tri-Pod. 

Her habitat (for now, I'm going to convert part of an unused flower bed into a larger place for her to live:










This is the side where she has no leg:





This is her other leg that is missing the foot:





She is so friendly, immediately interacted pith people like this:





She loves soaking in her water:


----------



## parrotlady (May 26, 2014)

Lucky for her, I am sure she will be for ever grateful.


----------



## CourtneyG (May 28, 2014)

You could always look into giving her some big wheels. You should also look into giving her substrate to dig into and hide, and you can mix worms in there for her to hunt and entertainment.


----------



## niteowl (May 29, 2014)

I've got a few inches of the coco coir in the bottom. She like to dig in it and burrows down in it to rest. Just have to add some worms.


----------



## inkling13 (May 29, 2014)

"I've decided to name her Tri-Pod."

Fantastic name choice


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 29, 2014)

I received this female eastern almost 2 years ago, she does great even though she is missing her back feet, one still has one toe. The only problem I think she may have is digging a nest hole to lay eggs, she is very heavy so I am going to give her an area with soft dirt for awhile in case she needs to lay. --might as well make it as easy as possible for her-- Turtles are tuff and can adapt to injuries and keep on chugging along surprising well, sometimes a little help makes it easier for them.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 29, 2014)

I've found that adding some finely aged compost or good soil to the coir supplies the nutrients to support worm & bug life. They didn't thrive in straight coir. 

If you add a leaf pile in the fall, it will offer a hide and enrich the substrate. Then Tripod can burrow and hunt. 

Your substrate might be a little shallow for an adult. 

My oldest turtle, an old gulf coast boxie, is missing a front foot. He's a grand wise old fellow.


----------



## Bridgebob (Mar 10, 2022)

niteowl said:


> Hi, I found a box turtle from my subdivision street a couple of days ago. I was going to put her back to the stream she most likely came from (the turtle was headed away from it, and it is about 1/3 of a mile away). But when I picked her up I saw she is completely missing a back leg and is missing the foot on the other hind leg. The leg with the missing foot is kind of skinny too. She seems to use it some but mostly uses her front legs. All the places are healed. She isn't timid at all, doesn't box up, even when I've picked her up she stretches her head out to look around and "swims" in the air.
> 
> I'm almost wondering if she was a pet that was released. It she releasable? Or would it be better to keep her since she is missing the leg and the foot? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


If the turtle is young keep it for a few years.

My Eastern Box Turtle had a missing front foot and now the amputated foot is very muscled and strong but still raw.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2022)

Very old thread.


----------

